# How to smell like NOTHING.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a hillbilly [escaped] I can smell you 100 yards before I hear you, for good or ill. [thank the godz for running water!] Here's a trick I learned when I had no running water:
Take a cheapo 1.50 dollar store hand sprayer, all the ones I have fit a bottle of rubbing alcohol perfectly!

Remove the sprayer and trim it to fit a bottle of 91% RUBBING ALCOHOL,Walmart and the dollar store carry it for under a buck.

Remove the lid, screw in the sprayer.

It kills ALL the bacteria that makes you smell for up to 24 hours! 
AND within 10 minutes the alcohol evaporates so even its smell is gone.

[OBLIGATORY WARNING B.S THING!]
DO NOT SMOKE WHILE USING FOR 5 MINUTES OR APPLY NEAR AN OPEN FLAME! You'll make an ash of yourself.

DO NOT SPRAY INTO EYES OR GENITALIA! can you say OUCH @%$#^&$ kids?

DO NOT DRINK IT, it's wood alcohol, it'll kill ya.

Now for you deep woods hunters, ADDING A SMELL!

Basic 91% massage grade alcohol in a pint jar.
Add ONE of the following:
Green pine needles.
Crushed green acorns.
Peanut hulls.
green pea hulls.
Let soak at least ten days before use.
SPRAY ONLY ON CLOTHING, DO NOT USE PEANUTS IF YOU HAVE ALLERGIES!
Let dry 24 hours before use, use only in labeled sprayer.
Makes a dandy fire starter too! [remember DEET?]

Have fun and stay alive out there.:cheers:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I know the alcohol thing works.
I never thought green pine needle in alcohol as a cover.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I can think of better uses for alcohol&#8230; lol If I had no other option...

Smudging is an ancient tradition, eliminates body odor, kills germs on your skin and in the air around you. It masks your natural scent in several ways. There is also a spiritual component with many native cultures here in the US and elsewhere.

I ran a quick search on smudging plants&#8230; here are a few used in the US. Several of these I was aware of, a couple of surprises though. Credit to which ever website I found this list on&#8230; Google smudging plants&#8230;

_"Plants used in the making of smudge sticks include, but are not limited to

sage (many varieties such as white sage and garden sage) - negative energy clearing
sagebrush - to treat wounds + headaches + colds
cedar leaf - cleansing + purification
pine needles - cleansing + purification
balsam fir - cleansing + purification
sweetgrass - healing + purification + brings positive energy {perfect to burn after smudging with a more potent energy cleanser}
mugwort - lucid dreaming + purification + calming
juniper - cleansing + purification
holy basil (tulsi) - purification + calming
rosemary - protection
lavender - calming
mullein - cleansing sickrooms + heals/improves respiratory function
rose petals - meditation + calming + attracts love
desert chaparral - negative energy clearing + protection + calm
peppermint - healing + protection
yarrow - eliminates toxins from the body
lemon balm - spiritual cleansing + calm_"

There is a pattern in the plants above... several are mint family plants. I can think of a dozen more mint family plants that have the same properties as those listed, including germ killing.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

This may make you smell like nothing to another human but, we are constantly shedding skin cells, this will not stop dogs, deer or other animals that have a heightened sense of smell from being able to detect you.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Works well enough I don't have to bathe in doe piss before I go hunting. just saying.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Another old trick used by ultra lite hikers is to use an iodine wipe to kill bacteria. It is getting hard to find iodine wipes tho, so may switch to alcohol wipes. No spill in the pack, and easy to tote


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

bigg777 said:


> This may make you smell like nothing to another human but, we are constantly shedding skin cells, this will not stop dogs, deer or other animals that have a heightened sense of smell from being able to detect you.


Shed Skin Cells are really not what an Animal picks up on when they "catch your Scent". What they smell are Pheromones that are given off by all living Creatures, and are produced in various areas of the Body to include the Arm Pits, the Groin, and the Breath. What Magus posted was a "Modern" method of neutralizing or covering those "Scents" and has been used effectively by Primitive Hunters for Thousands of Years. Those methods included Fasting, Bathing, and Smudging the Body and Clothing in Aromatic ,and what we now know as Antibacterial Herbs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

kappydell said:


> Another old trick used by ultra lite hikers is to use an iodine wipe to kill bacteria. It is getting hard to find iodine wipes tho, so may switch to alcohol wipes. No spill in the pack, and easy to tote


Know what betadine is?
http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...=pla&CAAGID=15436301653&CATCI=pla-89001849373

But, if it MUST be iodine:
https://www.medicalmega.com/medical/carefusion/29906016.html?gclid=COvm_brR5s0CFUI9gQod82gDgw

Add alcohol, inject into packets of baby wipes, dab of crazy glue over the hole.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I know of a lady in my area who places her hunting clothes in a wooden box along with dried leaves and apples for about a week or so before she goes out. She's never NOT come home with a kill



I know when I'm just driving with the windows down in the mountains around here that I can smell the change in the woods when a house is nearby. Even if they're not using their wood stove, the woods in the area change in smell. It like deadens the smell of the woods


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I put all my hunting clothes in a cardboard box with dried leaves and dirt. I bathe with scent killer and step on the back porch, shake my clothes out, and then put them on.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good stuff! Imagine the new techs you can learn from starting a thread on B.O! 
No, not the stinker in chief. LOL


----------

